# Another Blank suggestion thread. Anchor/Surf



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking for a blank around the $150 mark. (price is not concrete) Been looking at the Lami ISU132-2MH, the batson SUR1386F, and the Lami LSB1322M (mudhole surf rocket). Any one have opinions of these or can suggest something similar. Looking for something 11-12ft that can throw at least 8oz. Dedicated anchor rod and occational surf. 

Thanks guys :fishing:


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

if you're thinking 8 oz. you may want to look for something that has a rating more like 6-10,6-12,or similar.the isu is rated 3-8 meaning the sweet spot is probably going to be 6oz.the surf rocket has a 4-10 ,once again the sweet spot would be 6 oz,plus the lower rating means it's going to be a bit whippy,now you really don't need to throw 8 for an anchor,i build an 8 oz. for stump heavers and a 5 oz for the whippier sticks and there really isn't to much distance lost between them.now on the beach in hard current 8nbait is gonna be the ticket and you'll want to look for that sweet spot in the blank,so sometimes you can get away with one rod for two purposes that does neither perfect or get two rods,there are plenty of guys that are happy with the one rod option and some who are not


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

I got a batson/rainshadow SUR1508F built for an anchor rod and I love it. Its rated 4-12 and it throws 5 1/2 and 6 ounces very well. Its 12'6" which is a little taller than what you said and its about $10 more but its a great blank.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ill have to look up that one kingman. I could always cut 6 from the butt. I do like a really fast tip. Our anchor rods hang over the rail and the slower rods have too much bend.


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

That will work and it should still be just fine. The tip is fast and it doesnt bend much really so it should be good.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Fishnc13,

I use the old Silstar Pinnacle 11-6 ft casting rod, rated up to 9ozs, it will throw an anchor very well. fast action. There not manufactured anymore, so maybe you could find one used and the price is well below what your wanting to invest in an anchor rod. Do not be misled......they are not wimpy, only thing is there only 11-6, I have used one many years and recently have just had it re-wrapped. Only bad thing was they didn't have quality guides on them. Trust me.

Reelturner


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*I forgot to add.....*

they will throw 10 ozs & a spot head, so you will not overload one throwing an anchor weight.

RT


----------

